# CU320 mit Sinamics



## seb992000 (1 September 2009)

Hallo,

ein Kunde will seine Asynchronmotoren rauswerfen und diese durch Servomotoren tauschen.
Dabei will er nach rücksprache mit Siemens eine CU320 mit Sinamics verwenden.
Als übergeordnete Stuerung gibt es eine S7 die zur zeit den Ablauf der Anlage steuert, dieser Ablauf soll beibehalten werden und die Signale verwendet werden allerdings jetzt über profibus an die cu320 gesendet werden.
Ich habe NULL erfahrungen mit CU320 und Sinamics habe mir die Software Simotion DCC & Sinamics DCC besorgt und muss mich da jetzt irgendwie einarbeiten.
Hat vielleicht jemand ein Beispiel für ein ähnlichen Projekt, weiß nicht so recht wie ich vorgehen soll...

mfg danke


----------



## offliner (1 September 2009)

Was willst Du denn überhaupt damit machen. Brauchst Du DCC überhaupt (DCC für SIMOTION sowieso für SINAMICS nicht) ? Evtl. wäre ja auch eine Lösung mit 31xT sinnvoller...


----------



## ChristophD (1 September 2009)

Hi,

Du brauchst auf alle Fälle noch die Starter SW zum Inbetriebnehmen des S120.
Wie wurde der Asynchmotor bisher angesteuert, auch über einen Umrichter?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## seb992000 (1 September 2009)

Hallo,

Also ich habe Simotion Scout installiert damit brauche ich denn starter nicht so habe ich das zumindest verstanden...
Vorher wurden die Motoren einfach über Schütze angesteuert...
Es ist bereits eine S7 vorhanden welche weiß ich jetzt nicht ganz genau...
Die Hardware ist leider schon vorgegeben und bei Siemens bestellt, deswegen kommt T*31 nicht in Frage.

TEXT: SERVO: Antriebssystem Ausschleusstrecke 6m16SL3040-0MA00-0AA1Control Unit CU32016SL3054-0AA00-1AA0Compact Flash Card; Basic16EP1333-3BA00SITOP modular 5,00 A16SL3162-1AF00-0AA1Schirmanschlussbleche16SL3130-6TE21-6AA3Smart Line Module; 16,00 kW16SL3000-0BE21-6DA0Netzfilter16SL3000-0CE21-6AA0NetzdrosselTEXT: SERVO: Hubantrieb Ausschleusstrecke16SL3120-1TE26-0AA3Single Motor Module; 60,00 A16FX8002-5DS64-1CF0Leistungsleitung; MOTION CONNECT 800 mit Bremsleitung; 25,0 m16FX8002-2DC10-1CF0Signalleitung; DRIVE-CLiQ-Leitung MOTION CONNECT 800 IP20/IP67; 25,00 m11FK7105-5AF71-1UV5-ZSynchronservomotor (Vorschubmotor) 1FT/1FK; 8,17 kW; AH 100 mm


mfg


----------



## seb992000 (1 September 2009)

Das ganze wird in einem Logistikzentrum einer Firma eingesetzt um Palleten zu transportieren (langsame geschwindigkeit).
Vorher wie gesagt über schützsteuerung, jetzt soll das ganze über die vorgegebene hardware laufen die signale bleiben aber...
Bit 0 = Motor lauf
Bit 1 = Motor bleib stehen

Die Störungen sollen ausgelesen werden und die geschwindigkeit soll variabel sein.


----------



## ChristophD (1 September 2009)

Hallo,

Wenn Du Scout hast brauchst natürlich keinen Starter mehr.
Wird die Geschwindigkeit von der SPS vorgegeben?
Denke das sollte sich ganz einfach mit Festsollwerten lösen welche von der S7 über Parameteraufträge eingestellt werden.

Die HW ist meiner Meinung aber zuviel des guten, eine CU310 mit PM340 hätte es da auch getan.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## seb992000 (1 September 2009)

Hallo,

die Hardware wird wie gesagt von Siemens vorgegeben das hat bei denen irgendjemand projekttiert.
Ich bin quasi nur ausführende kraft mit wenig erfahrung aber zur zeit muss man ja jede möglichkeit nutzen....
Die Geschwindigkeit soll einfach von der Visu -> über S7 an CU320 geschickt werden.

Nur wie mache ich das hm....


----------



## offliner (1 September 2009)

Im Inbetriebnahmehandbuch findest Du Beispiele für die grundsätzliche IBN
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26547069

Dann gibt es zur Ansteuerung der Achsen auch noch ein fertiges Bausteinpaket:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/25166781

Die Doku hierzu finde ich etwas dürftig, hilft aber evtl. trotzdem...


----------



## seb992000 (1 September 2009)

Man man ist das kompliziert ist das nicht so wie bei sew beispielsweise wo es standart telegramme gibt wo steuerword und statusword beschrieben sind finde da absulut nichts....

hilfe


----------



## ChristophD (1 September 2009)

Hi,

schau mal in Listenhandbuch, da steht genau das alles drinne.
Ist genauso wie bei SEW, Standard Telegramme mit definierten Steuer- und Zustandsworten.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## seb992000 (1 September 2009)

hm in welchem listenhandbuch?
und wo da genau finde irgendwie nichts

sorry 

mfg


----------



## seb992000 (1 September 2009)

So listenhandbuch gefunden....
aber zu verstehen ist das nicht so einfach...
was muss ich jetzt tun um den motor einfach bei freigabe und sollwert
zu drehen und die störungen ins zustandswort zu bekommen

mfg


----------



## ChristophD (1 September 2009)

Hi,

hier mal ne schnellanleitung:

S120 in HWConfig der S7 Station anlegen (Profibus DP -> SINAMICS -> SINAMICS S120 -> S120 CU320DP)
Projekt im Scout öffnen
Anrtrieb Konfigurieren doppelklicken
Angeschlossene Geräte konfigurieren (Line Module ,Motor Module und Motor)
Telegram im Starter einstellen 
Telegram nach HWConfig transferieren
Online gehen
CU320 Laden
Program in S7 programmieren und laufen lassen

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## seb992000 (1 September 2009)

Danke soweit bin ich jetzt auch...
allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wie ich die ganzen störmeldungen auf die s7 über profibus bekomme...

mfg


----------



## ChristophD (1 September 2009)

Hi,

die Störmeldungen kommen mehr oder weniger automatisch über den Bus.
Wenn am Antrieb eine Störung aktiv ist so wird das Bit 3 im Zustandswort 1 gesetzt, daran kannst du an der S7 feststellen, daß Dein Antrieb ein Problem hat.
Um die genaue Störnummer herauszubekommen musst Du per Parameterauftrag die Parameter r945 bis r949 auslesen, SFC 58/ SFC 59.

Mann kann mit WinCCflex auch direkt die Meldungen bekommen, steht hier beschrieben:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29522677

Gruß
Christoph


----------

